# Mock Tower Wings



## Sgt_McWatt (18 Mar 2004)

Can some one explain to me what the deal is with the possibility of taking away mock tower wings????

(moderator note:  Spelling of thread title corrected - nothing censored)


----------



## bossi (18 Mar 2004)

Well, I‘ve never heard of mock tower wings (but then again, I‘m not involved with cadets - maybe it was a local initiative that fizzled ... ?)

The only Canadian parachutist (real) wings I‘m aware of are the ones people earn on the three-week basic para/jump crse at CPC in Trenton (or at CABC in Edmonton ... once upon a time).


----------



## Recce41 (18 Mar 2004)

Mock Tower wings are issued to cadets that make 5 exits out of the mock tower. They came about in the 60s. This was one of the cadet awards they could receive. I earned mine wayback when HAHA. 3 of my daughters have them. Its a nice lil award For the courage it takes for a 12 yr old to jump out of the Mock tower.  
 It‘s a big deal for some at Cadet camp.   :evil:    :tank:


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (18 Mar 2004)

I dont have mine yet because I am only doing Expedition this summer at CSTC Blackdown. My friend earned his last year and a reg force Sgt. from Detachment was inspecting our corp one night and told him he might no be able to wear those any more. dose any one know any thing about this??


----------



## Matt0304 (19 Mar 2004)

This one guy had them this summer on course and oh boy did we ever make fun of him for that.  He didn‘t wear them on his uniform on course, but I was looking through his photo album with him and he had a pic of him in uniform and he was wearing tower wings.  I ran outta the shack to alert everyone immediately that he would dare wear such a stupid badge and we all had a good laugh.  Doesn‘t take much to earn them, just exit from mock tower...now exiting properly is a whole new story.  I would not suggest wearing those because they are just dorky.  Just try to do Para and get the real ones...they will help you to avoid getting jacked up by your reg force sgt.

Cheers.


----------



## Recce41 (19 Mar 2004)

MATT
 The only reason, you made fun of him was because you didn‘t have them? You will not get jackup by a Reg Force Sgt. They are a issued badge. Most of the cadets from Petawawa, Edmonton have them.


----------



## Righty (19 Mar 2004)

Hey Matt... Have some respect!

this isn‘t grade 2 here. at least some people are going out to get expeireince and try new things. is that not what cadets is all about? it‘s people like you who get "jacked up" in the regs cause your a jack***.


----------



## bossi (19 Mar 2004)

Hey, Matt0304 - I was duly chastised, and took my lumps when Recce41 pointed out:



> Its a nice lil award For the courage it takes for a 12 yr old to jump out of the Mock tower.


It‘s "apples and oranges" - cadets are cadets, Army is Army.

(and, since my login name doesn‘t include my basic para serial, it‘s 8102, or 8101 ... I can never remember which ... those gosh-darned aluminium mess tins and canteen cups ... chuckle!)


----------



## scotty884 (19 Mar 2004)

I had the tower wings back when I was in the 2642 3RCR (former AIRBORNE) cadet corps.  We had to qualify for them every 3 month by exiting the tower PROPERLY.  So for those who think that the tower wings are a joke.....I think ur jealous and incapable of gettin them yourself so you pick on others who have the strength and courage to jump out a tower 32 ft high, and with an actual jumper screamin at u to jump as u stand there shackin in ur boots.  To those who got them GJ. For those who are go 4 them good luck, just remeber to shut your mind off and GO GO GO!


----------



## chriscalow (19 Mar 2004)

I dont think he is jealous because he has done the para course, but I definetly do not agree with how he said what Matt said.  It‘s attitudes like that that give the cadets who have done para the bad rap.  As a senior cadet, you should not belittle anything that another cadet has EARNED.  I did the jump course when I was 17, and the mock tower scared the crap out of me, I know it takes guts, and I say cheers to anyone who does it, especially a 12 or 13 year old cadet.  Shame on you Matt.


----------



## scotty884 (20 Mar 2004)

Good point bringing up the abseil.  The point that I was trying to make is that.  In order for you to get the wing yes you have to jump out the tower.  BUT you have to learn aircraft drills, in flight procedure, even (if they have time) landings.  I dont recall abseiling to be so demanding.  But things have changed so maybe they arent as strict as they were when I was in


----------



## Matt0304 (20 Mar 2004)

It is an accomplishment for a 12 or 13 year old to jump from the tower no doubt...but the tower wings are still dorky.  We do a lot of things in cadets that is something new or "scary" but that doesn‘t mean we need a wannabe wings badge for it.


----------



## scotty884 (20 Mar 2004)

You say they‘re dorky cause you‘ve done it, you‘ve jumped.  Let others who are too young have they‘re freakn accomplishments awarded to them with the wings.  Gives confidance and maybe the will to do the actual thing like you did.  Other than that shut up.  All I got to do was the tower before I joined CF and I‘ve very proud still that I‘ve done the tower.  I know guys who at this very moment are on there way back becase they are afraid of the tower GROWN MEN, scared of a little tower.


----------



## Recce41 (20 Mar 2004)

The British had them also. Those lil wings are listed under Jump Wings of Canada on some Para web sites. When one of my daughters went to England on a exchange, there were Real PARAs liking to trade for them. So Matt how mant jumps do your have the 5/6 from your course, I have 3 books static line and 1 book military and civie free fall, 6 foreign wings, served from 84-93 in  the Recce Sqn Jump Troop (SSF). So Jr come and talk to me about dorky cherry. I have seen cadets more proud of them than a marksman badge. CbtyGunner you were with the cadets in Petawawa? My daughters were also. 
  :evil:    :tank:


----------



## Matt0304 (21 Mar 2004)

You guy take things so seriously, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## alexk (21 Mar 2004)

hey recce41 im just curious what forign wings do you have, were they hard to get mil exchanges. My moms x boyfreind served in the ONTR‘s but he went on forign jump exchanges with soldier of fortune he went to tailand and isreal and the states a few times, i know its basicaly buying your jumps/wings but he has some good stories.


----------



## scotty884 (23 Mar 2004)

Just for the sake of it I was a cadet in Pet from 95 to 00.  And HOLY crud u have enough jump qualifications ......GJ


----------



## pyro_208 (23 Mar 2004)

Just a few points, for starters army cadets: stimulate interest in the armed forces is one the aims of the program, therefor tower wings would fall under that category by creating an interest in para. Second the wing are worn on a cadet uniform which ready has many army like, rip-off badges so what's the big deal with having one more. Third I'm sure someone who has done para has better things to do then make fun of kids with tower wings.


----------



## Recce41 (23 Mar 2004)

I have British, Germain, US Army, Navy/Marine, French, Italia. I would question you friend. HGe cannot wear them on his uniform. And anyone that pays 1800-3000$ US to jump. I would question. It like some CHERRYs(red leaf)that wear white leaf. With no time in a Operational Jump Position.
 Gunner
 Two of my daughters were in the same corp, in Petawawa then. And If you asking Me? I would like to get more. O I forgot one, AAIC (Armour Airborne Indoc Course) 9 days of ****.


----------



## alexk (23 Mar 2004)

hes retired, he doesent tell every one he is a paratrooper he tells about what he did and how he did it, what gets me is the people who say their paratroopers when they only have their red leaf or a forign wing


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (23 Mar 2004)

I don't see why so many people look down on them. I am getting them through Expedition at Blackdown because they go to Petawawa and do it so I don't see why I wouldn't participate. I am only using them as a stepping stone because I intend on doing Para in 2 years. Why is that something to make fun of???


----------



## chriscalow (24 Mar 2004)

Mr, McWatt, that‘s a very good attitude.  There is nothing cheesy about wearing them.  We lost I think 7 guys to the mock tower, 5 of them were just too scared to jump.  If you want to do it to get the idea of what it‘s like to wear the harness and jump out of something, then go for it.  I guarantee it will be a good expirence, just remember when you do Para, that there are going to be a lot of people who will not like you, because of troops like Mr, 0304 and their I rule because I have a Basic Parachutist course, and you dont, so you must suck kind of attitude.  

BTW No# 9 RCAC, is that in London?


----------



## Matt0304 (24 Mar 2004)

The one person with mock tower wings on our Bpara failed the Mock tower on day 2.

I think jumping from the tower is awesome for cadets to do.  But there will be people who will make fun of you for wearing those wings, that‘s all I am saying.  And QY Rang cdt...please do not compare the first three days of week 2 of ground training to getting mock tower wings - you and me both know that they are nothing alike.  Simply exiting is not the same, although it IS a good experience which I wish I could have gotten to do before my jump course.  I still wouldn‘t have worn the tower wings even if I did get to do it though.

Cheers


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (24 Mar 2004)

Thak you for agreeing with me. Yes where in London how did you know??


----------



## patt (24 Mar 2004)

When i first got my mock tower wings we did the exiting,flight and landing procedures all tought by the RCR jumpmasters, it was a fun thing but my head was stuck between the risers lol and the first time i jumped i was wearing the old harness(the one with the circle forget the name) and i smashed my chin off the metal and could barly talk for a week.But i was most proud when i did my final jump and the jumpmaster came up to me and said ‘thats the best exit ive ever seen from a cadet‘ that made me feel awsome!


----------



## Matt0304 (25 Mar 2004)

You talking about a QRB?


----------

